# Wicked Laser ---WOW



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I got my Wicked Laser - Phoenix model (green). All I can say is WOW..... It shines for miles and miles....with the beam very visible.

I also got a laser saber from lasersaber.com. Its okay at best.....cheaply made.....hard to get it to stay on....and the power up and down function is a bit of a stretch. The Force FX sabers are better.

I will use the wicked laser with a prism to generate a small light show on the side of the house.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Pictures?


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will get some tonight


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I took photos.....I am not a good photographer. None of them turned out, even with long exposure.

IF you go to the wicked lasers website and look at their photos....they are VERY realistic.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Arc, I saw their website a while ago and my boss bought one. So now, when he is bored, he just sits there popping balloons with his in his office.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are a sad culture....me included!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Those are awesome. I want to get one that can start fires. Sitting on the couch, gets cold, zap, light the paper underneath the kindling on fire in the fireplace. That would be great. too bad those ones are like 600.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

gadget-evilusions said:


> Those are awesome. I want to get one that can start fires. Sitting on the couch, gets cold, zap, light the paper underneath the kindling on fire in the fireplace. That would be great. too bad those ones are like 600.


That'd sure give those damned squirrels in my bird feeder something to think about.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well to be sure, I ordered the Phoenix 75 model ($260). It WILL pop balloons....but its hard to do. If you are holding the laser..you must remain very still, the batteries must be fresh, the balloon must be black or other dark color and it will take about 1 minute.

The photos and videos make the 75 look like it has a star wars light saber beam width ( I am exaggerating) ...but in reality the beam is needle thin. BUT......saying that the 75 will project a visible beam up to 35 to 50 miles.....I believe it. I am not sure how far the human eye can see, if given the right circumstances of visibility, clear path..etc. But this thing projects a beam as far as you can see....into the night sky. You can also see the beam during the day, but only when in low lighting conditions.

Some photos show how astronomers use this thing to give tours of the stars. At first I was like...now how would that work? But now I know. Difficult to describe...but if you and I were standing within 10 feet of each other and I wanted to point out any given star....there is NO DOUBT....you would know exactly which star I was referring to in the sky.

Amazing really.


----------

